# Redfish ON!!!



## tenkayx (Apr 4, 2011)

You know your having a fish On moment, when your calling on other fellow anglers to help you reel in your double and triple hookups.For some reason the redfish have been especially fond of my sand fleas.Mainly Saturday the 2nd, I got there late probably noon.Within fifteen minutes I was hooked with a Bull, I fish pretty light gear since im usually on the pompano, lately though I cant resist the Reds, took me a good 20 minutes to bring him in, threw the next rod before I could even get rod to pvc, I was on yet another Bull red.I think I pissed off a couple fisherman who left shorty thereafter, lol, just jking, not really though.I had a family to the right of me and I was on my third redfish and this one had me tired, to my surprise while fighting this one, every rod went off!!!I called for some help, emergency fish situation over here!Luckily they came over one of the guys reeled in one but the kids couldnt get the third.Once every 45 minutes from there I was hooked up, 7 Redfish on the day and some missed ones, all hard fighting bull reds.In the past three weeks ive landed about 20 Bull Reds from the beach but 7 in a day was tops.I was solo out there most of the time so I missed a couple when wading, apparently my friends have better spots pfftt.Fishing though is the ultimate equalizer one day your reeling them in the next day your waiting.Sunday was more waiting, just rough seas, hard to keep bait from drifting, only had two and three ounce p weights and they wouldnt hold.I caught one pomp which was the saviour of the trip then end of day sun going down, while I was unrigging one rod, my last rod went off, a Bull red just as I was about to leave and it really put up a major fight took like 30 minutes to land.Overall though the tops this weekend and fishing has been on fire for the past three weeks.This upcoming weekend should be just as good for Reds and the emerging pompano...


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that's cool! What beach were you fishing? Did you mark an x on the sand?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

And how far out were your baits? Inside the 2nd sandbar?!?


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

wow, thats a day to remember for sure


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Red Bonanza*

I had the same experience several days last Fall.

The reds were following the Pompano schools and you couldn't keep a bait in the water.

I was fishing with cut fresh shrimp on chicken rigs.

Just for grabs, I went to my light rod with jigs with cut shrimp and same thing happened. I did catch some Pompano.

After about 7 or 8 big redfish, it's time to quit and go home.

Good to see that you caught at least one Pompano.

I was fishing at ******** Beach and did leave an X to mark the spot. C2


----------



## tenkayx (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol, I did mark the spot but you know how conditions on the beach change daily.I always base where im going to fish by the surf so I usually dont end up in the exact same spot.I fish Ft. Pickens area exclusively and really the redfish are fairly thick right now.I was throwing a ways past the first sandbar, Im probably gonna mix it up this weekend and try to get some Pompano if I dare to resist the reds.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice job man....looks like fun


----------



## derb (Mar 26, 2011)

:clapping:


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

Wished i was there ,,, fish ,,and the scenery on the beach,,,gotta love it


----------



## tenkayx (Apr 4, 2011)

Ive heard reports, schools of pompano on the beaches, there thick and finally here so this is the weekend.Good reports from Pensacola pier as well so get the pompano jigs on and ready the sand fleas


----------

